# AC Motor, Where to buy?



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

speedjw said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and I've read quite a lot about AC vs. DC, the characteristics, advantages, drawbacks... The amount of data here is awsome.
> 
> But, the one thing I can't seem to find is where to buy an AC motor (besides Electric Mind and AC Propulsion). Are these really the only two options out there for larger format AC motors?
> 
> ...


Try Azure Dynamics for the AC55...

Hybrad
junglemotors.com


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Electro Automotive also sells the AC55, and the AC24, but I've heard mixed reviews about those systems.
http://www.electroauto.com/
Thunderstruck and Electricmotorsports sell an 8 inch AC setup as well for smaller conversions. Brian Hall of Thunderstruck replaced his 8 inch DC motor with the 8 inch AC motor in his Geo and said it was an improvement, but keep in mind he sells the motor.
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac-induction.php
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/AC_drive_performance.htm


----------

